# Looking for Truck/trailer Advise



## Banjo1127 (Sep 18, 2014)

Looking to upgrade truck & trailer. Currently using my '02 Suburban pulling 2 horse slant and it does very well. But now I have 3 horses, soon to have 4 so need to get 4 horse trailer(aluminum) & pickup. Trying to figure out my options...not wanting the top of the line but what will get the job done. We trail ride for pleasure so rode trips will be limited to 350 miles max. I know little about trucks and am open to any input/suggestions. Was hoping I could get by with a 1500 or 150 MAX/TURBO w/ towing trans instead of having to make jump to 250's....they are still so expensive even with over 150K miles or 8+ years on them! Can anyone point me in the right direction?[?]


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

_First off WELCOME to the forum..._

I wouldn't touch a 150/1500 series truck with a trailer the size of what you are referring to for anything.
You need to go with a 250/2500 at least, regardless of what that trailer is made of you are going to be heavy.
When you go from a light duty truck {150/1500} to a midsize beefed up {250/2500} you have a larger braking system, frame size, springs and drive-train that are geared to handling those weights.
Most people I think will tell you gooseneck trailer....that is a personal decision and preference. It would though distribute your towing weights differently...you are still going to be long and heavy regardless of stock, slant, nose to nose configuration chosen. That doesn't include a dressing/tack room either.
I happen to have a semi-stock, 4 horse. My trailer is a bumper pull steel trailer. Horse area alone is 18 or 20+ feet in length...depending upon the size of your horses will determine the length and size you need to comfortably fit them.

Here is something to think about....
4 horses @ 1200 pounds each = 4800 pounds.
Now add in each animals tack.
Add in hay, water, extra incidentals you have...
Now add in the trailer weight....:shock:
You just maxed out that truck {150/1500}, or are darn near close to it....
Plan to be full at max sized and weight horses when you go trailer then truck shopping so you purchase large enough to do the job safely.

Remember that older trucks didn't have the towing capacities like many of the new ones do. 
Towing capabilities _are_ individual to each and every truck based upon engine, gear ratio and "packages" that were put on the vehicle at the time of manufacturer. 
Two identical looking trucks could have vastly different abilities depending upon what is under the hood, the chassis and drive-train combination.

Me, swallow the expense and buy a 250/2500 series at least and not be so hard on the tow vehicle....it will keep your truck safer and with less wear & tear to it than maxing out a smaller weighted truck like the 150/1500.
_jmo..._


----------



## BreezylBeezyl (Mar 25, 2014)

Banjo1127 said:


> Looking to upgrade truck & trailer. Currently using my '02 Suburban pulling 2 horse slant and it does very well. But now I have 3 horses, soon to have 4 so need to get 4 horse trailer(aluminum) & pickup. Trying to figure out my options...not wanting the top of the line but what will get the job done. We trail ride for pleasure so rode trips will be limited to 350 miles max. I know little about trucks and am open to any input/suggestions. Was hoping I could get by with a 1500 or 150 MAX/TURBO w/ towing trans instead of having to make jump to 250's....they are still so expensive even with over 150K miles or 8+ years on them! Can anyone point me in the right direction?[?]


Hauling 4 horses and an aluminum trailer is a huge, huge risk with a 1500 series. I have a Yukon and I would not haul more than 2 horses max in my straight load trailer.

Most 3 horse trailers these days are around 3000-4000lb of dead weight, or more depending on the material. My two hose trailer is about 3000lb and made of steel. Then you have the horses to account for, which are about 1100lbs each.

Most 1500 trucks can only pull up to 8000lbs, or less. You are not even really supposed to come close to the maximum towing capacity for safety, although I'm sure someone else who is more experience can enlighten you on this.

A four horse trailer would be at least 3000lbs, but this really depends on the make of the trailer. With four horses, that's an addition 4400lbs. At this point you are at your towing capacity, if not a bit over depending on the weight of your trailer. Not to mention you start piling on tack and other things AND you have to account for the weight of the passengers.

Are you getting a stock trailer, or a slant load horse trailer? If you have a trailer in mind, look up the manufacturer and find out the specs. This is really the only way you are going to get a proper number.

Would I pull a 4 horse trailer with all 4 horses in it with a 1500 series truck? Absolutely no way.

I would even go up to a one ton truck, if you can get one for a decent price.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

Agreed, the 150/1500 are good for two horse trailers, and _maybe_ a three horse (depending on the truck and the trailer's specs), but definitely not for a four horse. 

At that size trailer I'd be considering a gooseneck, which requires you to pay as much attention to the truck's payload capacity as to the towing capacity, since they put more weight on the frame of the truck than a bumper pull.


----------



## Banjo1127 (Sep 18, 2014)

Thanks guys! New single lady stepping out on her own ...appreciate the info ..Forgot to mention... I will be getting a goose neck w/ tack room only, just haven't found the one I want yet. Any truck model years ya'll know of that have any problems I need to steer clear of? Looking at 2005-2010 models... my Ex was a chevy exclusive, but I don't really care as long as it is dependable.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

At one time the 2006 Ford Diesel trucks had a major engine issue as in JUNK! Can't remember which engine and if it involved the transmission combination.
I can't remember more than that...someone else surely will.

I think all brands of trucks have had issue of one kind or another.

My personal opinion is stay domestic {Chevy, Dodge, Ford} in your towing choice. Those brands are time tested tough and reliable.
I prefer the braking "feel" of a Dodge or Ford. Personal choice...you need to drive each brand and find what you are comfortable driving both local and at highway speeds...

Foreign {Toyota, Nissan, etc} well....they just don't have it yet handling the heavier trailers, horse trailers in particular with the_ live cargo _issues. People here have written of how great they tow and they can do it...yup with many conversions and lots of help....then some time later it escapes that they wish opinion and advice had been followed..their truck really doesn't do the job correctly.

Do your research and narrow down what you want, need and must have before going "shopping".
I would buy the trailer first, then match the capable truck underneath it to do the job correctly and safely the first time. 
If you were doing new, that would be different, but buying a used trailer then the "used" truck large enough to do the job I think is smarter. 
This is a very large financial purchase and one you don't want to regret in a short period of time...

Happy shopping and of course once you find your new rig....share some pictures please...


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

Agree with those who wouldn't touch a 1/2 ton to tow more than two horses. At least a 3/4 ton, but really if more than three horses, I'd jump to a one ton. Especially with a gooseneck. No Bueno. 

I used to tow a little 2H straight load BP with my beefed up Ford Ranger. It worked fine with that trialer and with one horse and with an equalizer WD hitch. When I got a 2nd horse, no could do. Question was a 12/ ton or 3/4 ton ... my friend had a 1/2 ton and struggled up the hills with two horses. We live up at 4200+ feet and showed down at 350 ft. Well, it would pull up the hill going about 35-40 mph max. I decided on a 3/4 ton. HAVE NEVER REGRETTED THAT DECISION - my truck EASILY pulls my two horse up the hill going an easy 60 mph and would go faster if I asked it. 

I got a 2001 GMC Sierra diesel 2500HD 4x4 (we do need that in the winter). It had 124,000 miles on it for $12K. I recently had the injectors done for $2500 (a known defect on this model). Even with the injector problem, it never had a problem towing. It is the best truck, I just love it. I'm not wedded to any brand. I was partial to the 7.5L Fords, but would taken any that met my criteria - 3/4 ton older diesel with 4x4 & extended cab. Friends had this one so it worked out great for me. 

Be sure when looking for a truck, to crunch your numbers to see what is the minimum truck you'll need. Also remember towing numbers by manufacturers are for "dead weight" loads, not live loads. Taking of 10% from that number should give you a good number for the truck you need to look for. Here's some links:

Tow Vehicles for Horses
Towing Horses - Learn the Proper Way
Towing Safety
Florida Horse.Com - Towing Your Horse Trailer
Florida Horse.Com - Tow Vehicle Considerations

Good luck and as mentioned WE NEED PIX of your rig when you get it!


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

horselovinguy said:


> My personal opinion is stay domestic {Chevy, Dodge, Ford} in your towing choice. Those brands are time tested tough and reliable.
> I prefer the braking "feel" of a Dodge or Ford. Personal choice...you need to drive each brand and find what you are comfortable driving both local and at highway speeds...
> 
> Foreign {Toyota, Nissan, etc} well....they just don't have it yet handling the heavier trailers, horse trailers in particular with the_ live cargo _issues. People here have written of how great they tow and they can do it...yup with many conversions and lots of help....then some time later it escapes that they wish opinion and advice had been followed..their truck really doesn't do the job correctly.


I love my 2010 Tundra- it can do everything a F-150 or 1500 can do. But the Tundra doesn't have a bigger option like the domestic 250/2500's or larger. It would be quickly overwhelmed by even a smaller gooseneck trailer.

So yeah, you're stuck with domestic ;-)


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

I've been pulling with an F350 for a couple of years now......love it...


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

For me? If a new truck was in my budget, I could easily afford a GOOD truck. 

I'd be looking for a used for (probly a classy chassis) with a 7.3 power stroke diesel. Arguably on of the most dependable diesels made. Preferably on owned by an rv'er that'll either be low milage or all road miles. 

Say you can get into a 4 door fully decked out truck for 15,000$ that's already setup and proven to tow, versus a sketchy half ton struggling to do what you want.


----------



## Banjo1127 (Sep 18, 2014)

Guess I'm gonna have to shop out of state cause they are asking $25-$30K for 250s with 180-200k miles &/or 10 yrs old not decked out. Sounds like I have a lot of homework and penny pinching to do :wink:....Thanks guys for all your input.


----------



## PrivatePilot (Dec 7, 2009)

Anything gooseneck beyond a 2 horse automatically puts you out of the half ton category, the pin weight for gooseneck trailers is designed to be significantly more and will quickly overwhelm a half ton. 

Arguably you could get away with a half ton with a tag trailer 4h setup, but as others have mentioned you'd be right at the bleeding edge of the trucks capabilities to handle it, especially with a dynamic vs static load such as horses. 

You really need to be looking at the 2500 series trucks.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

Just the first one I found. 2002 with 45000. I'd buy it.


----------

